# Daphne my new Rabbit - is very aggresive



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

One of my boys had to be separated from group - he was bonded with 3 other bunnies but fell out with them. We tried to bond him with other bunnies at our house but didn't work.
We got him albino female from rspca - they are ok with each other. He grooms her, she is ok with him- no aggression towards Baby Roo.
She comes to me for cuddles - she discovered bed and she is on it pretty much all the time she is out from their enclosure. They soon will be allowed in the spare bedroom all the time - when we at home they have whole upstairs to run around although Daphne prefers being on bed. When I sit with her - she comes and wait for cuddles. Problem starts when she gets naughty and dig in the duvet and if I try to tell her of it move her - she bites - and it is not just 'be careful I can bite' she bites so much - she hanged on my jumper few times. She is very strange when I put food in their place - when I try to put more she goes for me! Any other time I can out hand to crate and she let me touch her , she even ask for cuddles.
What can I do? How can I stop to being so mean? I have few bunnies and all of then have their own personalities but she is just mean- bites rally hard! She is 2 years old, she has been neutered about month ago.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

If what you say is true and she is a polish then I'm afraid you may be stuck with it.
One of the reasons I don't want to see polish buns on the pet market is because of the temperament issue..

For now I would remove anything that you do not want her to chew and then just sit with her to gain her trust...no point in telling her off as she has no idea why.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Hahaha should not be surprised - all is polish have but if temperament ;-) just kidding although funny joke!

she looks like polish but maybe crossbreed. Didn't kniw they are so bad! She is sweet and cute if she wants! It also makes me laugh when she does that but few times she got me quite hard!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Not all Poles are like that... none of mine were. Bouncy and flighty, yes, but not biters. Like a lot of the older breeds, there are fewer around now than there were say 10 years ago.

By the way, they are now a recognised breed on the Continent where they are called Dwarf Hares, and I'm sure temperament will improve.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I once found Miffy had peed on my bed. It was defiantly a territorial thing, I think out beds must smell strongly of us and they consider it there's. 

I would stop her going in your bedroom! solve the problem full stop. Give her plenty to do in the spare room, digging boxes would be a good idea for her! and stools etc as she must like heights. 

Lottie will dig at any fabric even vetbed and then chew it quiet aggressively, and if I go to stroke her while she's doing it she'll go for me! I don't let her have any soft bedding because I worry she'll ingest it and get blocked up. She's doesn't act this way with hay.


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

When Danny was younger he would nip upstairs and jump on bed which I did not mind but then he started chewing chunks out of my duvets so that had to stop ! and like Lotte he would get annoyed when you tried to stop him lol


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like it's just her way and not much you can do about that except be aware of what triggers her off and try not to get into that situation with her.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

She gets better although when I sat with her on the floor she still would nip at me - she thinks is funny but at least she is not vicious anymore or I am not allowing her being like that ;-) anyway it seems to working- I give her a nose runs and now she runs and wait for more! She is very sweet with Baby Roo and much much better with me!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Could be a number of things. 

Could just be her way.

Could be when you tell her off she gets scared and the bite is defensive. 

I dont really believe any rabbits are aggressive and in my experience biting is normally through fear. Do you know how much human interaction she had gotten before you got her? Might be she just needs to get used to you. 

I assume she is spayed so wouldn't be down to hormones.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

She has been spayed 2 month ago. She is from rspca so they didn't know how much interaction she had, she has been spayed quite late as she is z2 years old. She gets much better - sh was aggressive - now she nips but first week she would just attack my hands


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think if you have a rabbit like that than prevention is going to be better than trying to cure. Just avoid the stuff that winds her up. Scatter her food, move quietly and smoothly, wear long sleeves and invest in gardening gloves lol. Maybe tempt her off the bed if she starts to dig with treats rather than physically touching her. Spring greens are good cos they put a lot of room between you and the teeth lol. As long as she is fine with Baby Roo then all is good. It's just that she's a bit feisty lol :lol:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

If anyone can win her over you can. I would do as others have suggested and avoid the triggers, that cause her to bite.

Barney has bitten me several times, I actually went to work with a huge hole in my trousers. I soon realised he bit for attention, if I had my hands full and couldn't stroke him he would reach up my leg, like when a dog jumps up for attention, then he would nip the back of my thigh. Once I realised he did it for attention I made a point of stopping whatever I was doing and stroke him, I also talked to him, problem solved. Even today I will say in a calm, soft voice no biting Barney be a good boy, as I stroke him. He hasn't bitten me for years.

I have been amazed how they really do have their own little characters and personalities and quirky little ways.


----------

